# Hirsch Offers New MHM Compact Automatic Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The SA-Evo is the newest member of the MHM family and your perfect choice when space is a consideration. With an overall diameter for the six color of 10 feet 8 inches and 12 feet 2 inches for the eight color, the SA-Evo provides well-known MHM quality in a small footprint.

Its smooth running electric pallet indexer, pneumatic squeegee drive and solid registration system coupled with the compact size make it a perfect entry-level automatic press. The machine offers a 16-inch x 18-inch print area and will accommodate a screen size up to 23 inches by x 31 inches outer dimensions.

The latest “M-Touch Pro” operating system with tablet interface offers the control and features found on the other models of MHM. Built-in Wi-Fi allows for easy download of new software and trouble shooting. Additional controls at each print head provide ease of set up and operation. Other standard features include one-touch pallet lock/unlock from the main control panel, flash control from the main control panel, screen clean function and many more time- saving features.

This truly is a big press in a small package.

For more information, go to www.hic.us. Contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426 or email: [email protected].


----------

